# October Atlanta-area Herf



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)
When: Saturday October 20th 6pm-Midnight*

C'mon out and meet some area BOTLs from this, and other, boards!

Future Atlanta Herfs:
November 17 (JC Newman event is Nov 16)
December 15 (Camacho event is Dec 14)
January 19 (Troya event is Jan 18)
February 16 (Alec Bradley event tentative)
March 22 (Torano event tentative)

_The Atlanta herf is hosted at my B&M. Although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer._

Hope to see ya'll here!

Jim


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait.......:ss


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Let's see some enthusiasm here people...


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ill be in Atlanta for the first week in April let me know if there are any events going on


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Count me in for this one.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Jim. Turns out I have to choose between the herf and the event. I decided to show up for the herf because I haven't been to one yet and I wanted to meet the brothers. Won't be able to make the event, but I will see ya'll friday.....:tu:ss


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a reminder... we'll be herfing tomorrow night!
If anyone is (or can be) in the area, c'mon out.
Maybe I'll save you one of the new ERDM Olvidados from tonight's event!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh crap. The event is tonight? Damn. Well i'll be there tonight. Guess i'll have to catch the next herf. I had my nights mixed up...


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure if I can do this one, but I will definitely be down on a future one. I'll ask my friend here if he can come with one of these times.


----------

